

Show HN: Review my startup, Kiddom - made for kids - ahsanhilal
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/kiddom/id557500272?mt=8
Hey everyone,<p>I would like to tell HN about our startup and our first product, an iPad app. HN has helped me a lot through the ups and downs of making a product and I would really like to get feedback from the HN community.<p>Kiddom is a smart learning environment based on the iPad. It provides an integrated system for parents to download learning apps, assign them to multiple children according to skill, monitor child performance and get some good insights into how well your child is learning<p>Kiddom strikes the right balance between entertainment and education, and helps parents and teachers passively monitor children. Kiddom also provides a single platform for all children in the house, so your 5 year old and 8 year old can be assigned different apps but monitored through one platform.<p>Our games help children to learn through story-telling, games and voiceovers. At launch, we will release 5 different games, where children employ math skills to help the main character, Alan, save his friends.<p>More information is available on our website here:<p>www.kiddom.co
======
mhw
It would be helpful to know what age range the app is aimed at.

~~~
ahsanhilal
Certainly. The current games we have in there are for age ranges 4-6, but it
varies drastically on individual abilities of children. Right now the lessons
include most stuff that would taught to a first grader in mathematics.

We plan to have lessons and games in there for age ranges 4-9 in the next
couple of months.

I also want to say that these games also adapt to the child's skill level as
they play in order to not make kids frustrated

------
ahsanhilal
More information available on our website:

Http://www.kiddom.co

~~~
chanced
The site looks nice but there is a _lot_ going on and the fact that you have
to scroll down to get more information is not intuitive at all. This is
especially true on the homepage and the "How It Works" page.

~~~
ahsanhilal
Yes we decided on making a parallax scroll. I will make some design changes to
ask people to scroll down to get more information.

Thank you for the input

------
abraininavat
You call it "the next evolution in education." Could you elaborate on the
evolutionary aspects of the app?

~~~
ahsanhilal
Sure...I call it evolutionary because what we are trying to replace is the
workbook. I have personally tutored plenty of kids and see them struggle with
a workbook consistently was a pain. Kiddom makes learning fun while making
sure that parents are always in sync with what their kids are learning.

Everytime your child starts a game on kiddom, we monitor what, how and when he
is doing it, and try to use those analytics to provide actionable insights to
parents.

